# FDA issues warning on antidepressants



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I saw this on MSN today. http://content.health.msn.com/content/arti...tm?pagenumber=1


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

That's not a good thing. I have taken 6 of those meds in the past. I no longer take anything for depression thankfully. My son used to be on prozac and ritalin, but I took him off because he would act really weird when he was "coming down" off the stuff and needed to take more. There's something wrong when you have such serious side affects. I'm glad I don't take those meds anymore.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

I remember several years ago my doctor put me on Zoloft for my anxiety. My reaction to that medication has made me terrified of trying anything new. The Zoloft gave me the worst panic attack of my life. It lasted for more than 24 hours straight. I thought I was dying. My normal panic attacks only last between 2-5 minutes at a time, so 24 hours straight was terrifying. Right now I'm sticking with Xanax. It takes the edge off.


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

It is complete nonsense in my opinion... I have been on Paxil for 4 years sicne I was a "child"... Suicidal tendencies are frequent in users because most users suffer from depression! Since I wasn't on it for depression, it certainly didn't affect me.


----------

